# Old wine... safe?



## gabeyld (Jul 10, 2010)

My dad just rediscovered some wine he made in 1987. The container it's in doesn't look to me to be particularly well sealed, so I'm worried it may be unsafe. The wine smells fine, somewhat sweet and fruity without much of an alcohol scent. Any input on methods to determine safety/drinkability of the wine? Any chemical methods for checking methanol content?


----------



## Tom (Jul 10, 2010)

What kind of wine is it?


----------



## Tom (Jul 10, 2010)

Did you open it already? if so "taste" it


----------



## Wade E (Jul 10, 2010)

Try a small sample, most likely if it smells good, tastes good, and looks good it ought to be good.


----------



## gabeyld (Jul 11, 2010)

It looks sort of like a rosee, but I also noticed what looked like a very thin crystalline layer that was floating on top of it. My dad doesn't remember what he made it from, but said it's probably some sort of fruit, or possibly rhubarb.
I'll try a tiny drop of it and see what it's like I guess.


----------



## Green Mountains (Jul 11, 2010)

gabeyld said:


> It looks sort of like a rosee, but I also noticed My dad doesn't remember what he made it from, but said it's probably some sort of fruit, or possibly rhubarb.
> I'll try a tiny drop of it and see what it's like I guess.




oh great, two posts and now gabey is dead.


----------



## jeepingchick (Jul 11, 2010)

ROFLMAO!!!!!! OMG!!!!! 

gabey....oh gaaaa-beyyyyy....u still kickin buddy???


----------



## Minnesotamaker (Jul 11, 2010)

If your dad won't try it first, then I don't think I would either. His willingness would be a good measure of his confidence in his wine-making abilities.


----------



## seopiper (Jul 11, 2010)

gabeyld said:


> It looks sort of like a rosee, but I also noticed what looked like a very thin crystalline layer that was floating on top of it. My dad doesn't remember what he made it from, but said it's probably some sort of fruit, or possibly rhubarb.
> I'll try a tiny drop of it and see what it's like I guess.




So, how's it taste Gabey? Anyway, if you were to ask me, my simple answer is you drink it. The wine has alcohol and it keeps bacteria and other nasty things from growing in it. Still, even the wine is ruined, it won't kill you, it'll just taste like vinegar. 

My conclusion is you're not actually dead by just tasting the wine but either you are being hospitalized or enjoying the taste from that era.


----------



## surlees (Jul 11, 2010)

Wine doesn't contain any human pathogens, so it will not make you sick. It may taste like s**t, but it won't kill you. May even be the best you ever drank!

Fred


----------



## seth8530 (Jul 11, 2010)

Does alcohol count as a human pathogen rofl?


----------



## Green Mountains (Jul 13, 2010)

Has anyone checked the emergency rooms or mourges  for our poor little Gabey?

I just wanna know if it tasted funky or not.


----------



## ffemt128 (Jul 14, 2010)

I say tastes it, what do you have to lose? You can drink anything at least once.....


----------



## JohnT (Jul 14, 2010)

From a Biological standpoint, there are very few strains of bacteria that can hurt you that also can survive in wine. 

Usually, the worse that can happen is that the wine will "sour". 

the best way to tell is to simply pour a sample and smell it. If the aroma is palatable, then is should be safe to assume that the wine itself is palitable. 

take a small sip. 

BTW, is you life insurence paid up (just kidding).


----------



## seth8530 (Jul 14, 2010)

Guys lol, i think we might have a possible criminal liablity issue on our hands now.. Ya kno, seeing as we told him to drink it and now that he has mysteriously disapeered and all.. 

Dont worry guys, ive been working on learning how to ferment the sweat outa prison gym socks.


----------



## countrygirl (Jul 14, 2010)

seth8530 said:


> Dont worry guys, ive been working on learning how to ferment the sweat outa prison gym socks.



did it smell like stinky peaches?
roflmao


----------



## Runningwolf (Jul 14, 2010)

seth8530 said:


> Guys lol, i think we might have a possible criminal liablity issue on our hands now.. Ya kno, seeing as we told him to drink it and now that he has mysteriously disapeered and all..
> 
> Dont worry guys, ive been working on learning how to ferment the sweat outa prison gym socks.



Seth you are one crazy dude, why doesn't that surprise me?  Keep the posts coming. I enjoy reading them and know you're still alive! 

Troy didn't happen to be your families milk man when you were a kid did he! I can see some DNA resemblance. LOL


----------



## seth8530 (Jul 14, 2010)

Rofl , that would give us a plausible explanation as to why he decided to live all the way over in Alaska now couldnt it? ha


----------



## Minnesotamaker (Jul 15, 2010)

Now that you mention it, we don't even know if his "real" name is Troy. And that beard.... that beard.... it kinda looks like one of those "press on" ones.


----------



## seth8530 (Jul 16, 2010)

ha, dewd man, that mustache kreeps me out lol


----------



## Green Mountains (Jul 16, 2010)

Minnesotamaker said:


> Now that you mention it, we don't even know if his "real" name is Troy. And that beard.... that beard.... it kinda looks like one of those "press on" ones.




Great idea if you want to look like Freddy Mercury (mustache only) or Satan (mustache, sideburns AND Van Dyke)


----------



## gabeyld (Feb 28, 2012)

*Hmm...*

After 2 years of treatments in intensive care, my fingers can finally move enough to type again....





Apparently my account isn't set up to receive emails when people reply to things I post here, is there a way to do that? I'm not sure that I'll ever have the time or interest to be involved in wine-making, but who knows?

I did try a small amount of the wine, and it was not very pleasant at all. I have no idea what happened to it, dad probably threw it out.


----------



## Flem (Feb 28, 2012)

Well, I hope you're feeling better and hope you get back into wine making. As you know, it can be a very rewarding experience. Good Luck!!


----------



## shoebiedoo (Feb 28, 2012)

But don't forget, Aging wine is a good thing!!!
"I told my wife, once. Men are like good wine...they improve with age!
She locked me in the celler "

_Rodney Dangerfield_


----------



## jswordy (Feb 28, 2012)

I have one bottle left of two my dad gave me that is Florida orange wine from a 1966 trip. The one we did crack open (twist top) had become a virtual brandy. Dark amber stuff. No special storage, just propped up on a shelf and forgotten.


----------



## SpoiledRotten (May 2, 2012)

Just read through this thread and I must say that I'm hurting from laughing so hard. This was soooo funny! I was reading it to my little wife and we laughed together until I couldn't read from the tears in my eyes.


----------



## oldwhiskers (May 2, 2012)

I have to admit that this is a good one, got a good laugh out of it.


----------



## Arne (May 3, 2012)

jswordy said:


> I have one bottle left of two my dad gave me that is Florida orange wine from a 1966 trip. The one we did crack open (twist top) had become a virtual brandy. Dark amber stuff. No special storage, just propped up on a shelf and forgotten.


 
You had a shelf you didn't look on for 46 years?? I suppose the other bottle is now calling your name. Jim, come drink me. LOL, Arne.


----------



## jswordy (May 3, 2012)

Arne said:


> You had a shelf you didn't look on for 46 years?? I suppose the other bottle is now calling your name. Jim, come drink me. LOL, Arne.


 
My Dad had a bar room in the basement. The wine bottles were in the back of the bar, still in the touristy box they came in. Awhile back, he cleaned out the bar and gave me all his remaining liquor including the wine. I probably will hold off on the other bottle until I can snap a pic of it, then drink it.


----------



## DirtyDawg10 (May 3, 2012)

Great thread!


----------



## hannabarn (May 3, 2012)

Great thread! Glad I ran into it


----------



## saddlebronze (May 3, 2012)

Hey, I still have wine i made in 1987 and I would taste it. It probably sucked then and it does now, but the hobby has come a long way in 25 years.


----------

